# Cole's Farm Vehicle Graveyard - February 2019



## mookster (Feb 3, 2019)

I seem to have a permanent magnetic attraction for car and vehicle graveyards - this is my fourth one since the start of the year! Unfortunately I can't take the credit for finding this place, that goes to one of my friends who stumbled across it by accident but nonetheless I was more than happy to give it a wander for myself and see what else was there, as he could only give it a brief look. I wasn't expecting to make it here so soon however me and my friend had to pick up an amazing Second World War-era wooden trunk that was given away for free on Facebook nearby so decided to make the most of it and swing past for a look.

It would appear from the large amount of old car parts left dotted around as well as other scrap scattered across the land and stored in old Luton truck bodies that it was at least some kind of car breakers/scrap merchants/salvage dealer before being abandoned at an undetermined date. Places like this sometimes have no paperwork or business details forthcoming especially when you can't even find a name anywhere!

A nice easy mooch on an otherwise boring weekend. I love car graveyards, I never ever get tired of shooting them and this is another one on the growing list.























































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow.
Honestly I only know of one location in Northumberland that has an old car buried in trees and weeds - a VW Type 4.

Plot twist - the LDV vans are two years old. They rust like that..

I think you're discovering that at certain times of year the vegetation dies back enough to show these places up. 
Mind you, it's strange that no relatives have come to take things away. Perhaps they're not doing it because they shouldn't have been there in the first place!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 4, 2019)

Thats another interesting one, any pics of your ww2 truck though?


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 4, 2019)

Marvellous to see those old vehicles. Takes me back a bit


----------



## krela (Feb 5, 2019)

Blimey, had a 1.3 Escort Laser as our family car when I was a kid. 1984. Odd after market spoiler on that one.


----------



## mookster (Feb 5, 2019)

krela said:


> Blimey, had a 1.3 Escort Laser as our family car when I was a kid. 1984. Odd after market spoiler on that one.



The white one, another 1.3, also has an incorrect spoiler this time a rare one from an RS1600i but the thing is completely rotted and brittle, it's been stood outside since 1995!


----------



## Tigershark (Feb 5, 2019)

good report, That Fiat fiorino van brings back some memories


----------



## Oli93 (Jul 28, 2019)

i would love to go and photograph this if possible im new to this fourm so im not entirely sure how it works also I have seen the VW Type 4 Sausage is talking about and have photos but am not sure how to post them


----------



## banshee (Jul 28, 2019)

i've got 2 mk3 escorts and a sherpa van .could be my yard in a few years if i don't get my finger out sharpish


----------



## Silverlight (Jul 28, 2019)

Ive taxed worse!


----------

